# How to sell shares held by Share Certificate



## wannanoall (20 Jan 2009)

Hi All,

I was hoping you could help with the following query. While working for an American multinational some years back I purchased some shares (common stock)  as part of an employee purchase plan. When I left the company I was given a share certificate which showed my name and the amount of shares I had with the company. I would now like to sell these shares and I am unsure of how to sell. I brought them to AIB (as i thought they were brokers?) and the girl advised there was nothing they could do with them. I contacted the company I worked for and I cannot get to speak with anyone as it is an automated service which looks for employee details. Would anyone have an idea how I can sell these shares from a share certificate paper based  (I have nothing online etc in terms of an account). Many thanks in advnace.


----------



## Ravima (20 Jan 2009)

have you a share certificate or a certificate from a nominee holding company? With the former, any stockbroker should be able to sell the stock, with the latter, you probably need to contact the nominee company.  it might be easier for you to phone a stockbroker and discuss the matter. If a large company, any of the irish brokers should be able to point you in the right direction. if push comes to shove, get the name of the person you are talking to and send them a photocopy of the document.


----------



## wannanoall (21 Jan 2009)

Hi Ravima, thank you for taking the time to respond - as far as i can see it is a share certificate its is not from a nominee holding company. I will try to contact a stock broker to discuss. Thanks again


----------



## ledzep (30 Oct 2009)

Hello Wannanoall,

Just wondering did you figure out how to sell those shares. I'm in a similar position and would appreciate some guidance.

Cheers.


----------

